# if your lizard dies...



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

not that im planning on killing either of them (unless one insists on trying to scratch me awake every bloody morning) , what do you do if your rep dies?

i know some will bury in garden but what do people do ? do you take them to the vets or something (bit late lol)


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

im not sure, i havent really thought about it,

if i had the money i would like to get mine cremated as they are my first.


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

im sure ive got at least 4 years till my oldest beardie kicks it,but you wouldnt wanna bury it i dont know in the park and have some dog dig it up and dump on it lol .you cant flush them ,obviously wouldnt want to if you could. be good to know this stuff, what you can do,cost etc. 

dont want a hurse and paid people singing oh danny boy lol but be nice to not have to throw them in the bin lol (obviosuly wouldnt)


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

my ones that i lost have been buried in the garden. then i bought a nice plant and planted it there to.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Burry them in my garden like most normal people I won't burry them in the park. I've never had anything dug up.

I have buried everything I'm my garden, accept 2 of my big dogs (cremated).

When I move people will not know what hit them when they start landscaping there will be archeologists involved !


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

i live in a flat ,and shared "garden" is concrete 

cant you take to the vets and pay a fee for cremation?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

carter2011 said:


> i live in a flat ,and shared "garden" is concrete
> 
> cant you take to the vets and pay a fee for cremation?




Your have to burry him under the floor boards then :whistling2:

On a serious note 

Yes you can, I'm not sure on the price of a small reptile, my dogs cost a fortune.


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

really? how much?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

carter2011 said:


> really? how much?


A fair few hundred each off the top of head, better to pay then have them dumped somewhere, I have them in their own urn (separately) they were a fair few quid too. But it's only money can't take it with you, they deserved the best.

what can I say I'm a sentimental fool, they were like me best mates,


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Some people have pets cremated, You don't need a vet to do this, we have a place up north called "Forget me not" whom you can contact directly.

Another option is to have your pets ashes turned into a crystal, this can be put in a ring, necklace, paper weight, all sorts of things and they are incredibly nice to look at.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I had my first cat, sugar glider and chameleon all cremated. It was something I just had to do. You don't realise how attached you are to a lizard until they are gone. I honestly didn't expect losing my chameleons to affect me as badly as it did. They each have their own special cardboard casket with their ashes in. Lily's (my chameleon) ashes now reside on a shelf above where her vivarium was. I was heartbroken and just wanted her back home where she belonged. She died in my lap and I couldn't bear to part with her. My other gliders and chameleons are buried in my Mum's garden, along with countless gerbils, hamsters and guinea pigs.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Most of the time I just eat them.......

On a serious note it's something I've never had to think about, as a child my parents always dealt with it.... Chels wants her great dane buried in a local dog graveyard.... Strange in my opinion!

-Luke


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

bradley i completely get it mate, and a dog is a sizeable pet too . just wouldnt wanna dump the poor lizard in the park ,but same time get 200 cremation bill for a little lizard. good to know the options beforehand 

so has anyone had a reptile cremated for a reasonnable price ? 

wouldnt wanna just hand it over to some "cremation "company and they take your money and then throw it out the window on the motorway lol

ive never actually had a pet die as an adult .i mean what do people do with their burmese etc ?


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

I bury mines in the garden, only had 1 die so far - touch wood! (I only keep geckos)

Slightly controversial but I read about a guy who would put his dead geckos in with his tub of springtails, who would eat the flesh and he'd be left with the skeleton....


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

If it is a pet reptile then I go for a garden burial. If it is a baby/young lizard from a batch that I have reared from eggs, was going to sell and, therefore, not got particularly attached to, then it will get wrapped in tissue, bagged up in a nappy bag an put in the bin.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

jojobeans123 said:


> I bury mines in the garden, only had 1 die so far - touch wood! (I only keep geckos)
> 
> Slightly controversial but I read about a guy who would put his dead geckos in with his tub of springtails, who would eat the flesh and he'd be left with the skeleton....


I kind of like the idea........you could put the skeleton together mounted on a plaque type thing.

Wouldn't want to try and put all the vertebrae of a snake together though!!

Dave


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

jojobeans123 said:


> I bury mines in the garden, only had 1 die so far - touch wood! (I only keep geckos)
> 
> Slightly controversial but I read about a guy who would put his dead geckos in with his tub of springtails, who would eat the flesh and he'd be left with the skeleton....


I remember someone on here who did that as a hobby, people offered some of their dead animals that had been sat in the freezer for whatever reason and he created quite nice skeleton ornaments from them. 

Think i would probably do that with something once for display purposes, the rest i think i would get cremated (if bigger) or the smaller species burried in the garden. 

Will really f*ck with some people in millions of years when they find fossilized lizards native to Peru or wherever popping up underground in Britian :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

jojobeans123 said:


> I bury mines in the garden, only had 1 die so far - touch wood! (I only keep geckos)
> 
> Slightly controversial but I read about a guy who would put his dead geckos in with his tub of springtails, who would eat the flesh and he'd be left with the skeleton....


They're not springtails I wouldn't think... they are called dermestid beetles :whistling2: eddiegecko on here did it last time I checked, but that was last year, he may have stopped doing it now. 
You can get cremation slightly cheaper if you choose to do it 'communally' in a sense - basically your pet gets cremated with loads of other people's pets in the same cremation chamber. Obviously this means if you requested the ashes back, it wouldn't just be the ashes of your deceased pet.
I buried my crestie in the garden.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

a good question, i have put them in the garden previously but i don't have any grass(or dirt) at the moment although mountain just behind hm im not sure what i will do lol, could knock a hole in the path then repair the path least then he will have his own little tomb haha.

also i laughed at the tags lmao


----------



## ClaudiaRoseStefani (Jan 29, 2013)

Would defra allow you to bury reps? 
No idea just a thought that popped into my head haha!


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

ClaudiaRoseStefani said:


> Would defra allow you to bury reps?
> No idea just a thought that popped into my head haha!


 
How would they know?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

When our female beardie died we had her cremated.

It seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## JayyCee929 (Feb 12, 2013)

Martin88 said:


> Some people have pets cremated, You don't need a vet to do this, we have a place up north called "Forget me not" whom you can contact directly.
> 
> Another option is to have your pets ashes turned into a crystal, this can be put in a ring, necklace, paper weight, all sorts of things and they are incredibly nice to look at.


OMG i wanna do that when my beardy dies! such a nice gesture


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

Big_Rich said:


> When our female beardie died we had her cremated.
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like the right thing to do.


so how did you go about doing this mate? vets? did it yourself? cost ?


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

As has been mentioned if you want you animal cremated it can be done through the vets and will cost a lot if you want the ashes back. If you don't want their ashes back your animal will be cremated at the same as other owner's pets meaning each owner chips in for the one cremation meaning it works out considerably cheaper. Think if you want them back it's about a couple/few hundred pounds depending where you get it done and about a hundred-ish, perhaps less for a communal cremation. Not sure if it depends on the size of the animal


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Buried, or binned. 

Cats however will be cremated.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

RubyTiger said:


> As has been mentioned if you want you animal cremated it can be done through the vets and will cost a lot if you want the ashes back. If you don't want their ashes back your animal will be cremated at the same as other owner's pets meaning each owner chips in for the one cremation meaning it works out considerably cheaper. Think if you want them back it's about a couple/few hundred pounds depending where you get it done and about a hundred-ish, perhaps less for a communal cremation. Not sure if it depends on the size of the animal


I put my german shepard to sleep a few weeks ago after his nerves in his legs went its well know in german shepards broke my heart but we didnt want ashes i just dont like looking up and seeing a urn or box 

So we got him cremated with all the other pets this cost 140 pounds
But the place i use spread the ashes across a local beach then they just get blown out to sea 
Dont know if it matters on size our german shepard was the biggest one the vet had ever seen he was massive


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

carter2011 said:


> so how did you go about doing this mate? vets? did it yourself? cost ?


Took her to a pet cremation place near Cresswell Notts, cost £30 and got her ashes back later that day in a card tube thing, could pay for an urn too.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Tyzer said:


> I put my german shepard to sleep a few weeks ago after his nerves in his legs went its well know in german shepards broke my heart but we didnt want ashes i just dont like looking up and seeing a urn or box
> 
> So we got him cremated with all the other pets this cost 140 pounds
> But the place i use spread the ashes across a local beach then they just get blown out to sea
> Dont know if it matters on size our german shepard was the biggest one the vet had ever seen he was massive


Aw bless, I'm sorry to hear that :sad: 
I know the feeling though, we lost our first german shepherd after she had an op to remove a tumour. She was 10 and just don't think she could handle a big op. Was a bit of confusion over cremation and by the time we realised we couldn't get ashes back but didn't like urn/box idea neither just wanted to spread ashes ourselves. We have other things to remember her by though and there's a stone (just normal one not headstone though) in the garden with her name on


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks people, now I know . its something to think about for those who dont have a garden. im not interested in getting the ashes or anything like that. just no way I flush my beardies, they're like my dogs


----------

